# My collection



## B.high (Apr 23, 2009)

Amplifiers I own
Pair of zr360's
An xs50
Pair of PC21400's
A PC6600









Kicker Modules









Component sets


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice variety of some good Ol School stuff mate... keith


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

If you ever want to liquidate those quarts, let me know. I sold both of my Signature sets and still regret doing so.


----------

